
Venmo alternative Zelle moved $75B last year, says 100,000 people enroll daily - benp84
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/29/u-s-banks-venmo-alternative-zelle-moved-75b-last-year-says-100000-people-enroll-daily/
======
benp84
Anyone else find these numbers ridiculous?

\- Google Play Zelle app has ~500k downloads and a 1.7 rating

\- ZellePay.com U.S. Alexa rank = 6,505; Venmo.com = 757

\- $75B/247M payments = $304 avg transaction??

~~~
toomuchtodo
Zelle is built into most major bank apps. It has its own app, but most people
will use it through their bank’s app.

The numbers are sane.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16240947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16240947)

~~~
benp84
So they're calling "finding Zelle already on your phone" a "signup"?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Not sure. I’d assume it’s intiating a signup in app immediately prior to a
transaction commencing.

